# Know any dropshipper who can dropship in small quantities?



## ceeyels (May 6, 2015)

I am planning to start a new t-shirt importing business. I am planning to buy plain tshirts and get it printed with the help of my friend who does screen printing here. I tried contacting many importers from China and India but most of them do not supply in small quantities.. If there anyone who can guide me


----------



## teamplate12 (May 4, 2015)

Even I tried a lot with Alibaba. Most of them are scammers and many of them do not respond if you are planning to import in small quantities. The best option is to visit China or India and work with any manufacturers there. Very recently I found this guy in blackhatworld probably you can get in touch..! 

We Manufacture Tshirts, Polo Shirts, Sweat shirts, Hoodies, Leggings and school uniforms


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah checkout ShipBob | Chicago - Forget Going To FedEx, UPS or USPS


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Or Shyp | The easiest way to ship anything. too


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds like you need a a whole sale company instead of t-shirt fulfillment . You may want to take a look at alibaba to find cheap prices.


----------

